# Sent PMs



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

My sent PMs aren't showing up in the sent folder. So I have no idea if they are being received. Can someone help?


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Omar174 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sent PMs aren't showing up in the sent folder. So I have no idea if they are being received. Can someone help?


This software (vbulletin) has a default to not save Sent PMs to the Sent folder. I know this because I own/run a forum with vbulletin.

So each individual member has to go in and change it if they want copies of those messages saved. (This does not mean your messages weren't received; the copy just wasn't saved).

Go into User CP, then Edit Options. There is a whole section there on options for PM - one of them lets you check a box to always keep a copy of sent messages in your Sent folder. Check that and save the changes.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hope Shimmers said:


> This software (vbulletin) has a default to not save Sent PMs to the Sent folder. I know this because I own/run a forum with vbulletin.
> 
> So each individual member has to go in and change it if they want copies of those messages saved. (This does not mean your messages weren't received; the copy just wasn't saved).
> 
> Go into User CP, then Edit Options. There is a whole section there on options for PM - one of them lets you check a box to always keep a copy of sent messages in your Sent folder. Check that and save the changes.


Gracias! :smile2:


----------

